# unemployment filing



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

if you received unemployment for 6 months how would you do it on the forms.I know its unearned income but being taxes were paid on it do you use the 1116 for the taxes??

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When I got unemployment in Germany, I made use of a technicality to just include it (properly identified) in with my earned income. The technicality had to do with how unemployment insurance is handled in Germany - which is different from how they do it in the US. 

This is the IRS tax topic on Unemployment Compensation which includes a link to their publication on the subject. Tax Topics - Topic 418 Unemployment Compensation

Depending on how the Dutch do unemployment compensation, you may be able to either exclude it altogether or just lump it in with your "earned" income or some other, simpler treatment. Depending on the amount involved, you want to try to go with the simplest approach.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the info

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> When I got unemployment in Germany, I made use of a technicality to just include it (properly identified) in with my earned income. The technicality had to do with how unemployment insurance is handled in Germany - which is different from how they do it in the US.
> 
> This is the IRS tax topic on Unemployment Compensation which includes a link to their publication on the subject. Tax Topics - Topic 418 Unemployment Compensation
> 
> ...


----------



## craziness (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi There I am in the process of doing mine and I have Unemployment Insurance d/t maternity leave and I have done the 2555EZ for the earned income in the year and then filled out the 1116 to address the Unemployment insurance and get credit for the tax pd.


----------

